# Sparkey got a little cold sooooo ...



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

better put on our Pj's

[attachment=15579:attachment] 



















He keeps snoring and sneezing and make funny noises. but he eats and plays and otherwise is OK. 
hope we don't have to go to the vet but If he gets a fever I'll run to the vet.


----------



## lilybellesmom (Jul 10, 2006)

Awww







Fay, he looks so adorable! Comfy too! I'm sad he's not feeling well. 

Get well soon, little man!

We love ya!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

ohhh that just melts my heart!!







Not only the PJ's, but matching slippers too!! What a lucky little man!


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Aww sparkey i hope dat u git better soon.



i jus wub ur swippers - ducks!!!! mommy wubs ducks.



An u wook soooo comfy in ur pj's..


















Hope u is better soon.



Ur girwfwen Miss Chloe





[attachment=15581:attachment]


----------



## winterc0ld (Aug 9, 2006)

awww poor guy get better soon ya? but he looks soooo cute in his ducky lolx..

Prince:
Tough guy at last u got sick? wish u the best man~!

Kiki: 
Hey hero do get well soon?Woof!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awww!!!! what a cutie (as always) I LOVE THIS BOY









hope you feel better soon, little Sparkey


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

[attachment=15583:attachment]

I hope Sparkey feels better soon. I love his PJ's and the little slippers.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Those pjs and slippers look adorable on little Sparky!! Hope your little guy feels better real soon!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh my goodness those pictures are just beyond adorable!!!!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

OMG he is cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Where in the world did you those? They are so cute Molly and Wilson need a pair!! It's gotten so cold here, and since we ripped out all the carpet and put in hardwood our house feels much colder- Molly is wearing her little four legged coat in the evenings and all night.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWW Sparkey







,you look sooooo cute & huggable in your ducky pjs & slippers.Keep warm little guy & I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

Just when you think they can't be cuter! The slippers just make the outfit PERFECT! I wish I could get Louis to wear his.


----------



## MissMollyMae (Apr 16, 2005)

Sparkey, I hope you feel better soon! I'm sure those adorable pj's will help! I bet your mommy takes good care of you. What a lucky little spark you are


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Hope ya feel better soon little buddy







those nice jammies will help you!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sparkey - just when I think you couldn't be cuter, there you go and prove me wrong! I love your outfit, but it doesn't look like you are thrilled with the slippers.







You look smashing, and I sure hope you feel better soon.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Oh, Sparky -- maybe YOU are Noelle's Prince! Look at you ... you'd sweep any Princess off her feet (well, you may have a rough time galloping up in those ducky slippers -- but I bet you'd find a way).

Take some Nyquil and call me in the morning.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

OMG Fay he is beyond cute! I think he'd feel better if I came and SQEEEEEEZED him!!!


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

OMG! I am so in love with Sparky in his jammies and slippers! I sure hope he feels better soon.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Sparkey looks sooooooooo cute in his PJ's & ducky slippers.





















I hope he
feels better soon.


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

hey sparkey!!!
I hope you are feeling better!!!
You look tooo cute on your pjs and matching slippers!!!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

OMG! Sparkey, you look so yummy!!!! Please get well soon but keep wearing your pj`s and ducky slippers. You are SO CUTE!!!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

omg that iis too cute! sparker i hope u feel better soon!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Awwww! Don't you just want to hug him? he's so cuddly! Feel better Sparkey.


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Sparkey is too cute for words. Hope he feels better soon.
Aimee


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Oh how precious! Give him a cuddle for me too.

Samsonsmom


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Ahhh, Sparkey is sooo cute, how adorable


----------



## Indymaltese (Sep 29, 2006)

Ah ha ha ha.. Divo has this set.. I once put his little footies on and watching him walk in them was funny..
Little feet looked like they just went all over the place but the right place..






















Love that little sparky


----------



## Brite_eyes (Oct 21, 2006)

Aww, he is adorable..







Love the outfit!


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

this guy is so cute!!!









we hope he feels all better soon!

i saw there cute shoes before and i wanted to ask: are they comfortable? can they walk in it?

nevertheless, it worth the tremendous cutness..


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh no you did NOT get him fuzzy ducky slippers!!
















Those would last about two seconds in my house with CaddyEveryToyIsMineCaddy. My daughter's new fuzzy slippers didn't stand a chance and removal was attempted while they were on her feet.

Sparkey is just so cute. There is just something about his face. how many times a day do you kiss that precious little face?


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

Oh my gosh - how darn cute is that!!! 

Do you mean he got a cold as in the sniffles or he just got chilly?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh, poor Sparkey. I know he'll feel better with those ducky slippers and jammies on. That just QUACKS me up! LOL


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

What Sparkey not feeling well









Oh my gosh, hope ya feel better soon Sparkey


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

That is the cutest thing I have ever seen!




























Looks soooo comfy too.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> OMG he is cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Where in the world did you those? They are so cute Molly and Wilson need a pair!! It's gotten so cold here, and since we ripped out all the carpet and put in hardwood our house feels much colder- Molly is wearing her little four legged coat in the evenings and all night.[/B]


Thanks







Petedge has those but I have to tell you those PJ's were size small and he usually wears medium. they are a little larger than usual.





> Oh, Sparky -- maybe YOU are Noelle's Prince! Look at you ... you'd sweep any Princess off her feet (well, you may have a rough time galloping up in those ducky slippers -- but I bet you'd find a way).
> 
> *Take some Nyquil and call me in the morning*.[/B]










I wish he could. he woke me up at 3AM with his snoring and we stayed up. poor guy can't get a good night sleep.



> Ah ha ha ha.. Divo has this set.. I once put his little footies on and watching him walk in them was funny..
> Little feet looked like they just went all over the place but the right place..
> 
> 
> ...


They are slippery for sure. it looked like he was ice skating this time not ballet like usual.



> this guy is so cute!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes and no







They are very comfy but not good for long walks. actually Sparkey can't walk in any shoe. I'm going to take him for a walk tonight in his red shoes. I'm so tired of washing him every night. I hate those darn sprinklers at night.



> Oh my gosh - how darn cute is that!!!
> 
> Do you mean he got a cold as in the sniffles or he just got chilly?[/B]


no he really got the sniffles. I had no idea they could get cold until little Chloe from down under got it. he is not as bad though. I hope it doesn't get worse.



[attachment=15625:attachment]


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

OMGosh, how cute.


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

OMG Sparkey just melts your heart!


----------



## Chiquito's mommy (Nov 2, 2006)

He is so cute in his pj's, he really does look comfy.........I hope he feels better soon


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sparkey is adorable in his little P.J's and ducky slippers. Too cute!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

OH MY GOSH, Wookie has that same set!!! My silly Father got them for him when we went to visit him. He just couldn't seem to do enough for Wookie.

Sparkey looks great and just like Wookie he looks like he can hardly wait to kick off his slippers.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

Oh no....He is just the cutest little guy! i so want to kiss his little nose







give little Sparkey get well cuddles from me and mishkin









Sparkey, hope you are feeling better real soon, sending nose licks and tail wags to cheer you up - mishkin













felicity


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Sparkey you's sick? I's needs to come to yours home and give yous licks all over your nose. Then I can take your pjs. Mommy not fair,







I want them pjs and ducky slippers







please mommy














Matilda maybe for Christmas but you have to be a good girl


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

gosh he is so cute! I love the slippers







hope hes feeling better soon!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

That is the most precious pic in the world









I'm a love-a-love-a him









Kisses to my baby


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

OMG that is soooo precious! Look at his little duckie feet!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Oh, he looks so adorable! I am sorry that he doesn't feel good...Here's hoping that he feels better soon.*



*Marie & Pacino*


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm happy the slippers fit him Fay...way too cute!


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

That is absolutely the CUTEST pic I've ever seen!! Hope Sparkeys' feeling better soon!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Awww, thanks guys







He is still making all kinds of noises from his nose. during the day he is much better but early morning not so good.


----------



## sweetbabybe (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm sorry Sparkey has a cold.







But I love those ducky slippers!







I called my husband over to the computer and we both had a good chuckle.







Thanks!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Poor Sparkey. I hope he feels better soon.









BUT...he looks totally adorable in his PJ's and slippers!!!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

AHHH! He is the cutest thing I have ever seen!!!! awwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

That is just too cute. I love his pictures. I hope he feels better soon. Bella had to go to the vet's once and it turned out to be a cold. I didn't even know they could get colds. You take care Sparkey your way too cute to be sick.


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

I'm in love.....again!









Is he feeling any better?


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

> better put on our Pj's
> 
> [attachment=15579:attachment]
> 
> ...


Oh how cute, he sure looks warm and cozy in the PJ's


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh I sure hope Sparkey is feeling better very soon. I just love his pj's and slippers. He's a doll.


----------



## KathleensMaltese (Sep 5, 2004)

> better put on our Pj's
> 
> [attachment=15579:attachment]
> 
> ...



OMG how cute! lol those slippers......lol The absolute cutest!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

So sorry to hear Sparkey has a cold BUT he sure is adorable  in his pj's and slippers









ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

Omg!!! Sparkey is soooooo cute
Where did you get the duck slippers he looks so adoreable!
I love the outfit







and mostly the model~

I hope he gets better


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> Omg!!! Sparkey is soooooo cute
> Where did you get the duck slippers he looks so adoreable!
> I love the outfit
> 
> ...


Thanks







Those Slippers are from Petedge . they go on really easy.



Sparkey is doing better but we are going to the vet tomorrow morning anyways. just to be sure he doesn't have any infections. he still does that weird sneezing once or twice a day and snores at night. I'm going there with the video in case sparkey acts healthy at the vets. he does it to me all the time and the vet wont believe me











you guys are the best. I love SM.


----------

